# San Bernardino CA City Shelter, "Degloved" Female



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

ID #A373508 is a 2 year old GSD who came into the shelter with a degloving injury on her paw. Her skin was basically ripped off by something. She has a bandage on the wound, but will need much more care in the future. 

You can find her info here. She is actually younger than listed at the shelter and is very sweet.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: San Bernardino CA City Shelter, "Degloved" Fem*

She looks beautiful; thank you for posting her picture.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: San Bernardino CA City Shelter, "Degloved" Fem*

This DOG - ID#A373508

.

I am a female, black and brown German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 5 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 27, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
San Bernardino City Animal Control at (909) 384-1304
Ask for information about animal ID number A373508


----------

